# Local Glass Shops



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm thinking of making a DIY glass sliding lid like the one here:
Sliding Glass Top how-to - The Planted Tank Forum

Do you guys know any reasonably priced stores where I can find a piece of glass? And what thickness should I use?
I was going to get some acrylic until I found out that it warps easily as aquariums tops.


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/glass-cutting-151817/

I'd recommend Crystal glass! seems pretty cheap


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks, I'll look into that


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm thinking of making a DIY glass sliding lid like the one here:
> Sliding Glass Top how-to - The Planted Tank Forum
> 
> Do you guys know any reasonably priced stores where I can find a piece of glass? And what thickness should I use?
> I was going to get some acrylic until I found out that it warps easily as aquariums tops.


You can use acrylic but you would need to brace it properly or like you said, it will warp. The one's I've made myself warp but the professionally made lids I've had seemed to be fine. Must be some trick in the bracing.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Are you sure the professionally made lids are made of acrylic? I've read that it's made of some other clear plastic (though I may be wrong since I didn't look into it too much).

How much does yours warp? Do you have a picture?
So far, I've found that glass is much more expensive than acrylic.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Prof. lids are almost always glass. Under high heat, the lids would warp if acrylic and they will darken right under the lights. 

I use Candu Glass on Douglas near Lougheed for all my glass needs for my aquariums


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The one I made myself were probably 3/8 acrylic and for my 400g tank which I no longer have. There was a definite bow in the acrylic. Some of the big acrylic tanks do have acrylic lids. The ones I've seen were fine. But I would bet the acrylic is thick and they all have some form of bracing underneath. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I just emailed a bunch of local glass stores that I found on Google. I got some quotes from some of them, and from those that have responded it seems very expensive to get glass. For example, it looks like acrylic costs $12 for the sheet and $5 for them to cut. On the other hand, Candu Glass quoted me $18 for the sheet and $25 for the cuts!

At this point, I'm seriously considering acrylic over glass due to price. Or maybe I could go to the States one day and get some glass from Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> I just emailed a bunch of local glass stores that I found on Google. I got some quotes from some of them, and from those that have responded it seems very expensive to get glass. For example, it looks like acrylic costs $12 for the sheet and $5 for them to cut. On the other hand, Candu Glass quoted me $18 for the sheet and $25 for the cuts!
> 
> At this point, I'm seriously considering acrylic over glass due to price. Or maybe I could go to the States one day and get some glass from Lowes or Home Depot.


What kind of measurement u looking at I just got glass cut for my 150 gallon about 6 pieces and it was 48 bucks total


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

When I emailed them, I only asked about one 12 by 36 sheet cut, but I'm thinking of getting two more later for my other tanks.

Is it possible for them to cut out a notch for a filter? Or, I know it's possible, but do they do it and how much does it cost? Maybe that's what the $25 fee is for?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I get mine done at Capilano Glass in North Van. The cost is definitely in the cutting. I wanted a few notches and corners cut out to fit breeder boxes, filters etc and the price got scary quickly. In my opinion, it is best to stick to regular shapes and then add cut plastic for the skirts around equipment.


----------

